# Police attitude to bad driving report



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yesterday I was almost forced off the road by a truck that was intent on overtaking me on the brow of a hill.  The road was marked into one lane by hatching which led up to a bollard.

Due to my vehicle being fully loaded and towing the Smart car on the trailer I was down to 25 MPH in a 30 MPH area.

The road was single track for about half a mile before it opened up again into a dual carriageway.

The truck came up beside me on the hatching and then cut in to avoid the bollard.  I was forced to do an emergencty stop and I had to swing almost onto the verge to avoid an accident.

I reported this incident to the Police.  Their attitude was that as they had not seen the incident it was my word agaist the driver of the truck.  They refused to take details even though we had the registration and company name.

In the old days the Police asked us to report bad driving incidents but it would appear that they do not want to know now.  CPS and cost analysis over-rides safety these days.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Apr 16, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> Yesterday I was almost forced off the road by a truck that was intent on overtaking me on the brow of a hill.  The road was marked into one lane by hatching which led up to a bollard.
> 
> Due to my vehicle being fully loaded and towing the Smart car on the trailer I was down to 25 MPH in a 30 MPH area.
> 
> ...



Ring the company who own the truck, give them the full details. They may jsut speak to the driver?

Most companies will and at least the driver knows that you took the details and may just think twice next time.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 16, 2010)

Tigatigatiger said:


> Ring the company who own the truck, give them the full details. They may jsut speak to the driver?
> 
> Most companies will and at least the driver knows that you took the details and may just think twice next time.



I have done that already.


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 16, 2010)

The police will only give a crap if you end up dead or the prick ended up causing a pile up.It does make you mad,i remember being on the m62 last November and hated every last mile,it was teeming with knobheads and some of them carrying flammables.I panicked my wife having just lost my rag at some twat driving up my arse after passing and seeing my response he would have been stupid to have stopped,im getting angry now.....time for some breakfast...


----------



## maingate (Apr 16, 2010)

Do what I did a few years ago when I was cut up by a cowboy waggon driver.

I phoned the company and asked for the Traffic manager. I let him know that I was very angry at his driver and then told him I had a son who was a Police Sergeant in the Traffic division. I told him that I would do my best to get every one of his trucks pulled over. Even if no faults were found, the delays would be a big problem (and he knew it). I got a very profuse apology and I bet all of his drivers got a roasting.


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 16, 2010)

***** said:


> Sorry that you guys have had such bad experiences, the standard of truck driving or should I say manners has declined in recent years. It is dog eat dog out there and the drivers are under severe time pressures, they even cut other trucks up, which does not excuse this.
> However, if I had a pound for every car driver that has cut me up while driving a truck by just having to get in front and then braking or cutting across from lane 3 on the Mway to exit a junction, I would be a very rich man
> I have even been cut up by motorhome drivers that just do not know where the rear end is
> Regarding ringing the transport office, my experience is that the small company traffic operators might be nice to you on the telephone, but as soon as you hang up, they just call you all the names under the sun.
> ...






I keep well clear of trucks i just want to drive at a leisurely pace the only thing that would teach these drivers consideration would be a lump of wood to the head,i have seen good as well as bad which includes giving space before pulling in,how can you drive safely when these morons dont let you
And it should not be a case of time and targets,consideration to other road users and driving to a safe practice should be the main target,when it comes to sympathy 50 per cent of these tossers need shooting,so no sympathy from me.
And that does also go in the direction of car drivers,its always the innocent that loose their lives i wouldnt mind so much if it was themselves they were killing,but its us sensible ones that end up getting hurt.


----------



## maingate (Apr 16, 2010)

" its us sensible ones that end up getting hurt"?

What`s that coolie, a New Years resolution or summat?


----------



## zeezee16 (Apr 16, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> I keep well clear of trucks i just want to drive at a leisurely pace the only thing that would teach these drivers consideration would be a lump of wood to the head,i have seen good as well as bad which includes giving space before pulling in,how can you drive safely when these morons dont let you
> And it should not be a case of time and targets,consideration to other road users and driving to a safe practice should be the main target,when it comes to sympathy 50 per cent of these tossers need shooting,so no sympathy from me.
> And that does also go in the direction of car drivers,its always the innocent that loose their lives i wouldnt mind so much if it was themselves they were killing,but its us sensible ones that end up getting hurt.


I drive a truck 50000 miles a year, if you want to wack me over the nogin with a lump of wood, go ahead, I will only get up and wack you back with it, then I will run over you with my truck, then I will push your camper/car into the ditch, when I will go through all your cupboards and nick all your single malt. 
So there.
PS, please make sure you have good quality malt, not the crap from Aldi.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## ajs (Apr 16, 2010)

.

*truckers .*.. queens of the road they are now.
.. bunch of hairyassed primadonnas 

 that peepee is the worst.... reeeet nastid he is...


 regards
aj


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 16, 2010)

maingate said:


> " its us sensible ones that end up getting hurt"?
> 
> What`s that coolie, a New Years resolution or summat?



I do not think that the majority of truck drivers would have even attempted such a dangerous manoeuvre but there is always a small minority who don't give a dam for themselves and other road users.

I have driven coaches for many years (my own and other operators) and have always found most other users considerate.

I always flash HGV in when they are at a safe distance ahead to pull in when they overtake my outfit.  I find that they do the same for me.


----------



## maingate (Apr 16, 2010)

As ***** mentioned earlier, car drivers cut across from lane 3 to lane 1 just before their m/way exit. This is more and more common.

I always close up to the vehicle in front to prevent this and hope that the next exit is 20 miles away. I have done this for 3 years, ever since I was cut up by a 4x4.


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 16, 2010)

zeezee16 said:


> I drive a truck 50000 miles a year, if you want to wack me over the nogin with a lump of wood, go ahead, I will only get up and wack you back with it, then I will run over you with my truck, then I will push your camper/car into the ditch, when I will go through all your cupboards and nick all your single malt.
> So there.
> PS, please make sure you have good quality malt, not the crap from Aldi.
> Cheers, Pete









No ZeeZee i wouldnt have thought so,you old git,you are always welcome to my malt though that is if you can find any,cant stand the stuff im more of a babby sham coinouser meself!!!
Which reminds me to send of a cheque to you for some stickers


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have just witnessed another example of a truck moving out into the outside lane on the A1M in County Durham and crawling past a Motorhome towing a boat.  It took a long time for the truck to edge past and then he cut in on Motorhome and had to swerve out again to miss the Motorhomes front end.

There was nothing in front of this truck but he blocked the road for other users by his impatient driving


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 17, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> I have just witnessed another example of a truck moving out into the outside lane on the A1M in County Durham and crawling past a Motorhome towing a boat.  It took a long time for the truck to edge past and then he cut in on Motorhome and had to swerve out again to miss the Motorhomes front end.
> 
> There was nothing in front of this truck but he blocked the road for other users by his impatient driving



 If those stupid bloody speed limiters were done away with then the problem would be done away with at the same time.

  Presumably the motorhomer was not 'working' so why could he or she not have backed off a little to let the lorry driver pass a bit quicker. That's the one being inconsiderate in my opinion.


----------



## Captain (Apr 17, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> If those stupid bloody speed limiters were done away with then the problem would be done away with at the same time.
> 
> Presumably the motorhomer was not 'working' so why could he or she not have backed off a little to let the lorry driver pass a bit quicker. That's the one being inconsiderate in my opinion.




I always take my foot of the accelerator to assist overtaking vehicles. They get by quicker, nobody behind gets frustrated and impatient, less likely to be a collision. Good practice I think, must admit I thought most people did!


----------



## NicknClair (Apr 17, 2010)

Defending the contracted HGV driver, you would prob find it being an agency driver/EU worker as they norm have complete lack of regards to the truck let alone anyone on the road (sorry to any agency peeps here, but it's true in most cases).
Former employer's used to use agency alot due to peeps on hols or on sick, got fed up with constant repairs to the rigs, due to swipes and general stupidness not including the list of complains we got to the transport manager about them.
Generally contracted driver's take care of the rigs and when they are on the road (most of the time they are fellow camper owner's or tuggers as they can't get driving out of their system even on holiday, YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE  ).
It also sums up the driver's mentality that have the sticker saying "How's my driving, call 0800 go "£$% yourself". Does make you wonder at times


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 17, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> If those stupid bloody speed limiters were done away with then the problem would be done away with at the same time.
> 
> Presumably the motorhomer was not 'working' so why could he or she not have backed off a little to let the lorry driver pass a bit quicker. That's the one being inconsiderate in my opinion.



Unfortunately Derek speed limiters are proliferating and will be on HGVs over 3.5 tonne unladen and Motorhomes over 3.05 tonne unladen from 2011 if the governments proposals go ahead.

We were doing 70 in the outside lane in the Smart car when the truck pulled out in front of us and slowed us to his speed.  He then crawled passed the Motorhome then misjudged the rear end of his truck and had to have two attempts to get back into the nearside lane.

I am sure you would not drive like that.  

No name or telephone on the truck, it looked like it had been sign written and the letters were painted out.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Apr 17, 2010)

Re: the agency drivers.

Back in the mid 80s I got a job as the driver trainer for a largish transport company in Victoria, Australia, we employed about 800 full time drivers with about 600 trucks and used maybe 5 agencies for top up. We had a staggering 2000 plus "reported" accidents a year - everything from a cracked mirror to a shop being pulled down. Big dollars in excesses, premiums and vehicle downtime, basically the insurer would charge whatever they paid out the previous year plus 25%.

I went down the burrow about who was causing the accidents - the agency drivers were accounting for about 80% of the reported accidents and about 60% of the costs. We setup our own internal agency of about 20 permanent drivers and saw accident rates plummet within a few months. The agencies were also spending an arm and a leg on entertaining (bribing) the site supervisors to get the business - which was coming back as higher hourly rates.

As well as the internal agency we started training the existing drivers in defensive/progressive/fuel efficient driving techniques (slow down to go faster in cities).

Every new driver got a driving test that was 10 times harder than the State tests - surprising how many truck drivers cant reverse around a corner!! We had drivers queueing up to work for us.

The owner of the business also came to the party, he would stop one of his vehicles tell the driver that he'd been following, liked the way he drove and would give him $100 for job well done. He only had to do that once a month but the impact was incredible on the rest of the drivers. 

We killed about $3million of accident/premium costs (plus harder to quantify fuel and maintenance costs) which at the time meant a turnover of about $30million with 10% profit. It was a lot easier to put $3million on the bottom line than go out and find $30million of new business to get $3m in profits.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 18, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> Unfortunately Derek speed limiters are proliferating and will be on HGVs over 3.5 tonne unladen and Motorhomes over 3.05 tonne unladen from 2011 if the governments proposals go ahead.
> 
> We were doing 70 in the outside lane in the Smart car when the truck pulled out in front of us and slowed us to his speed.  He then crawled passed the Motorhome then misjudged the rear end of his truck and had to have two attempts to get back into the nearside lane.
> 
> ...



 Not 'his' speed, just the speed he has to put up with.

 If I am stuck behind a less powerfull or heavier laden truck than mine then I will overtake it whenever I get the chance to and tough luck to any tourists behind because I really do think that car drivers are far less considerate than us.

  Think about it, you are at a give way on a busy street waiting to get out, which vehicle is most likely to back off to let you out? Try it sometime, I have, shock horror, it's the lorry that usually backs off.

  If it costs us nowt then we let it go, if it's going to cost us or our company then why would you expect us to give way to tourists?


----------



## defitzi (Apr 18, 2010)

*pushy*

My 32 year Hymer is happiest between 70 and 90kph really happy around 75-80kph, which on motorways means most trucks will overtake me and that's ok.  If I find I'm in processions with 80 kms, I just leave them well ahead.
The Hymer has a big Old Timer 1978 on rear and often tows my boat or Honda 400. I flash trucks past as a help-out courtesy. 
I tend to drive my Kangoo-roo at a similar speeds, especially when towing.
On motorways. especially in Belgium, it seem, now to be the accepted practice for vans and cars to cut across in front of slower vehicles at high speed into slip roads.....well, it's their country... But it can be bloody unnerving, even in a left-hand drive vehicle and it's wildly frightening in my RHD!
But on A and B roads, especially in  France, the situation is entirely different. Bloody great monsters forever up my tail, getting closer and closer, pushing-pushing -pushing to try and make me go faster than I consider safe.
I reckon if they want to got at the maximum permitted speed then they should pay for the motorways and not endanger others by trying to save money. Fortunately , there are lots of roads in Europe where heavy trucks are banned.
The worst offenders-both in Ireland, UK and France (and seemingly immune to police action) are the animal feed (trippage?) 12 wheelers and contractors trucks-damn few seem to have any sort of limiter. Time after time they overtake me even when I'm doing 70 mph! 
Vans and cars are a diffrent matter-tailgaters are on the increase. I've a sign warning- "get off my arse-I'm NOT gay" that pops up in the rear windowthat and a quick flash of brake lights mostly gets the message across if not, then gently (and safely) reducing speed has an effect. But too often-they go bloody mad with frustration and rage. But.... better them than me.
I do try to leave space-notwithstanding it is rare someone does not take advantage of it, and frequently on narrow roads  I pull in and out of a layby to let queques pass on -it's much easier on my nerves!.
 These days, I don't give a damn who behind is impatient-which seems nowadays to be everyone! I all right Jack: at my own reasonable speed and may the Devil take the jumpers!


----------



## defitzi (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't know about what driving on a speed limiter -I presume you mean driving WITH  as speed limiter? Driving (on cruise control and a basis of "must must must must the momentum and keep on going at maximum speed is one reason people get killed!
Limiters are there for a damn good reason.
And in the near future. limiters will be adjustable-off cab. The technical side is presently being avaluated and the next step is coming-speed limitation in different places to suit the conditions. Hooray!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 18, 2010)

***** said:


> How many times have you been overtaking a car with a truck and the car speeds up just that little and keeps you out there for what seems miles & miles, then the car speeds up, you drop in behind only to be gaining on the car and catch right up within a mile
> Unless you had seen the whole situation for many miles, non of us can know what has been happening prior to any incident
> Eventually, the truck driver may say to himself " stuff them, Ill sit out here and if it takes a mile or so, so what" as he has not got the time to keep backing off as he would just get further and further back
> Unless anybody has driven on a speed limiter and experienced the frustration, they have no idea what it is like
> Others may think differently (and probably will)



*****, its not just trucks they do that with.  If I cannot get past in a reasonable time, as Derek says I am not bound by a deadline or other limits, so I can drop back and then slot in so that I am not blocking a lane to other faster traffic.

The outside lane to slip boys scare me as I am LHD in the UK defitzi.

In the last post on bad driving.  The road was clear ahead in both the lanes for quite some way as we had a good view.  We would have been past both vehicles in a matter of seconds.  The truck driver took no account of the vehicle approaching in the outside lane and just pulled out to overtake forcing us to brake hard.  Both vehicles were doing about 60 so the truck was obviously not limited but was pushing just to get ahead of that dam motorhome ahead.

In the first instance I followed the truck from the incident and along the bypass and he was no more than quarter of a mile ahead of me at any point and we both arrived at the end of the road behind each other.  So his wreckless overtaking was for nothing.  No time advantage but obvious inceased costs in fuel and wear and tear on the truck.

Incidentally the truck is owned by a waste disposal subsidiary of Durham County Council so it is the rate payers that will be picking up the bills.


----------



## maingate (Apr 18, 2010)

If you want to see frustration in action, try getting stuck in a huge procession on the A1 between Berwick and Newcastle. Most of it is single carriageway.

I crawled along for miles, only to find out that there were 2 wagons limited to 40 mph on single carriageways. They had a sign on the back stating this.

Which idiot dreamt that one up! Does anyone know what it is all about?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 18, 2010)

maingate said:


> If you want to see frustration in action, try getting stuck in a huge procession on the A1 between Berwick and Newcastle. Most of it is single carriageway.
> 
> I crawled along for miles, only to find out that there were 2 wagons limited to 40 mph on single carriageways. They had a sign on the back stating this.
> 
> Which idiot dreamt that one up! Does anyone know what it is all about?



Been there, done that.  It was also snowing at time.  New Year.

Mobile Cranes are also limited to very low speeds even on motorways WHY?


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 18, 2010)

i once replied on here about all peeps should sample riding a pushbike,motorbike,car and lorry to see differences in all .then maybe all would understand what all types of drivers have to contend with.

theres always some idiot on the road, and this particular driver i would have followed and dragged him out of his cab, but you could have reported him to his superiors at the yard!.

as for 'tailgating' take no notice of them, they are not going to ram you are they!and you only go faster if you allow them to intimidate you, drop ya speed slowly but surely so they get the pik, don't slam brakes on cuz they might end up in ya arse end, putting your lights on for a mo works like braking.

as for limiters, the drivers dint choose them, some pen pusher in whitehall or brussels prob. did,


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 18, 2010)

***** said:


> All HGV or should I say LGV are limited by law to 40 mph on single carriageways and if they all obeyed the law, how frustrating would that be to car drivers



  I have often thought that if we did stick to the speed limits strictly then we'd need a hell of a lot more trucks.

  How happy do we think Messrs Tesco Asda and Sainsbury be about that? They'd be queing up at No.10 to get these archaic speed limits raised.

  Plod himself is quite happy with us doing up to 50, but these dammed camera bods have no discretion available to them.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 18, 2010)

***** said:


> All HGV or should I say LGV are limited by law to 40 mph on single carriageways and if they all obeyed the law, how frustrating would that be to car drivers



HGV Speed Limits - Driver Shortage

HGV Speed Limits
Ever wondered how fast you are legal allowed to drive?​Here we go then!

Goods Vehicles Up To 7.5 tonne Maximum Gross Weight (LGV and Motorhomes)
•Built up areas - up to 30 miles per hour.
•Single carriageway - up to 50 miles per hour.
•Dual carriageway - up to 60 miles per hour.
•Motorway - up to 70 miles per hour*.
* 60 Miles per hour if pulling a trailer

Goods Vehicles Exceeding 7.5 tonne Maximum Gross Weight (HGV)
•Built up areas - up to 30 miles per hour.
•Single carriageway - up to 40 miles per hour.
•Dual carriageway - up to 50 miles per hour.
•Motorway - up to 60 miles per hour.

More info and comment on  http://www.safespeed.org.uk/hgv40.html  including signs that are appearing on Scottish Roads showing a 40MPH Speed sign and a 7.5 ton Truck on the same sign.

Apparently some car drivers are reading this and also only doing 40MPH.


----------



## ajs (Apr 18, 2010)

.

 if you want to see bad driving... ride a motor bike for a month 
and if you are still alive... congratulations... pat yourself on the back 

 regards 
aj


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 18, 2010)

Wot he said, I have had a bee in my bonnet for years that everyone should have to do at least 12months on a bike before being allowed to learn in a car.

Frank


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 18, 2010)

More to the point,if this country had a half decent railway network,haulage could be taken off the road de cluttering our road networks and travel by railway instead,tis another sad state that as usual we are behind France and no doubt any other country you could pull out of a hat.


----------



## nowhereman (Apr 18, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> Wot he said, I have had a bee in my bonnet for years that everyone should have to do at least 12months on a bike before being allowed to learn in a car.
> 
> Frank



Aye, iv'e allways thought that also, no car until you understand what its like to be a motorcyclist. There would be a lot less motorcyclists killed if that were the case.


----------



## maingate (Apr 18, 2010)

I had. bikes when I was young and have always given them plenty of room since then.

The trouble is that as the behaviour of society is getting worse, bikers manners have also gone the same way. Bikes are more powerful these days and maybe that is not helping.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 18, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> More to the point,if this country had a half decent railway network,haulage could be taken off the road de cluttering our road networks and travel by railway instead,tis another sad state that as usual we are behind France and no doubt any other country you could pull out of a hat.



  I forget the exact numbers,( but I'm sure that anyone interested enough can find them), they went along the lines of that if you doubled rail freight you would remove only 5% of the long distance trucks, and we all know how reliable trains are don't we.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 18, 2010)

A big paper mill in Aberdeen stopped using trucks in favour of trains for a big national job, still needed trucks from the mill to the station though, this was great thought they. until their train was shunted into a siding somewhere and forgotten about for a while.

 One phone call later from an understandably irate customer and we were all 'trucking' hate that 'kin word again.


----------



## ajs (Apr 18, 2010)

maingate said:


> I had. bikes when I was young and have always given them plenty of room since then.
> 
> .





 [FONT=&quot]surprised you can remember that far back  [/FONT]

regards 
aj

_power = speed = overtake in less than 2 seconds rather than 7 seconds = safer _


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 18, 2010)

ajs said:


> [
> 
> _power = speed = overtake in less than 2 seconds rather than 7 seconds = safer _



 Weight= squashing motorbikes easy =safety. for me that is.





​


----------



## piper (Apr 18, 2010)

wrt police taking any notice, I have thought for some time that there is a market for a small semi permanent video camera, dash cam which runs continuosly making a record of whats happening in front. Runs off car power, sticks to window, records to memory card. Could probably make em and sell em for about £20.

I just wonder if it would provide enough evidence for police to take action.

Maybe there is one available already, anybody know ?

i have heard of cases where police have followed up on video evidence posted on youtube.


----------



## ajs (Apr 19, 2010)

piper said:


> wrt police taking any notice, I have thought for some time that there is a market for a small semi permanent video camera, dash cam which runs continuosly making a record of whats happening in front. Runs off car power, sticks to window, records to memory card. Could probably make em and sell em for about £20.
> 
> I just wonder if it would provide enough evidence for police to take action.
> 
> ...




 if i had 1 on the bike i could send in 20 or 30 vids per ride-out...


 an assole every few miles...... be amazed 


 regards 
aj


----------



## piper (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea I ride a bike too ... 1200 Suzuki ..... so i do a fair bit of bad driving myself 

btw I've ridden bikes for over 30 years so have plenty of experience.

Women car drivers are by far the worst imo.... they are quite simply on a different wave length


----------



## ajs (Apr 19, 2010)

piper said:


> Yea I ride a bike too ... 1200 Suzuki ..... so i do a fair bit of bad driving myself
> 
> btw I've ridden bikes for over 30 years so have plenty of experience.
> 
> Women car drivers are by far the worst imo.... they are quite simply on a different wave length



 concur...different planet..... lethal combination... 
young blond in car...on the phone painting her nails at the same time...yes... seen it 

sheeetalmighty...

 regards 
aj


----------



## maingate (Apr 19, 2010)

I have seen on TV that in the USA, it is possible to get a reduction in Insurance premiums if you fit a dashboard camera for evidential use for a Road Traffic Accident.

Some clips have been shown on programmes like Road Wars.


----------



## defitzi (Apr 19, 2010)

yes-430 but what were they to do- stop travelling? Hardly their fault if the road is single carriageway and there is no alternative for those who cant abide having to follow them at their best speed? 
I've folloowed an 80 truck Italian circus for 60 miles and more - much of ther road single carriageway but i chose that road rather than a motorway. And several times this year I've found myself following huge convoys of cyclists and processions, and rallies of  of classic little front wheel engined mopeds, seemingly for ages and ages-it happens, y'know. So-blame the government I think.
Just be glad you are not Jeremy Clarkson in  a lamborgini or some other anti-social monster you'd be dead of insane frustration by now if you were!
Come to think of it- if anyone knows of another such situation please tell Clarkson-and maybe make him mad-insane.Please.


----------



## defitzi (Apr 19, 2010)

Could'nt give a damn about frustrated car drivers or any frustrated drivers for that matter. Frustrated driver equals dangerous driver! Dont be frustrated-take a deep breath and accept that's the way it is


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Dashboard Cameras*



piper said:


> wrt police taking any notice, I have thought for some time that there is a market for a small semi permanent video camera, dash cam which runs continuosly making a record of whats happening in front. Runs off car power, sticks to window, records to memory card. Could probably make em and sell em for about £20.
> 
> I just wonder if it would provide enough evidence for police to take action.
> 
> ...



Yes. They are available and record onto a SD Card.  Records in blocks of two minutes a can store 2 hours on a card.

Maplin, Henry's Radio, and ebaY have versions listed.   There was a thread on this a while ago. 

I have one fitted but it has a big drawback.  You have to remember to turn it on again each time you switch on the ignition.  The Internal battery is very poor and shuts down very shortly after you turn off the power to it.  I find if I stop and fill up the camera switches off.  You have a tiny flashing blue light on it but it isn't easy to see in bright day light.

I had filled up before the first incident so when I checked nothing was recorded.  I am now considering wiring it to the leisure battery permanently.


----------



## Norris (Apr 19, 2010)

piper said:


> wrt police taking any notice, I have thought for some time that there is a market for a small semi permanent video camera, dash cam which runs continuosly making a record of whats happening in front. Runs off car power, sticks to window, records to memory card. Could probably make em and sell em for about £20.
> 
> I just wonder if it would provide enough evidence for police to take action.
> 
> ...



I went to the local nick to complain about a car being parked where a cycle lane goes past a "trafic calming outpost" and completely blocking the lane. Sergeant said they could do nothing without evidence so I went back and videoed it on my phone and then returned to the police station. Sergeant said "That is a wicked phone, lovely clear picture, nice smooth video but it won't be admissible as evidence".
When I walked out in disgust a car had just parked in a disabled bay and the bloke who got out runs the local gym and is as fit as a fiddle. I went back into the station and pointed this out to the same sergeant who said "Sorry, can't leave my desk!"
What is going on here???


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 19, 2010)

piper said:


> wrt police taking any notice, I have thought for some time that there is a market for a small semi permanent video camera, dash cam which runs continuosly making a record of whats happening in front. Runs off car power, sticks to window, records to memory card. Could probably make em and sell em for about £20.
> 
> I just wonder if it would provide enough evidence for police to take action.
> 
> ...








I dont know if you remember,but a few months back,a chap was done for careless driving whilst coming down a hill torwards a bus stop load of kids,it had been raining hard and he was looking for big puddles to splash people with.Well as he gave commentary coming down the hill as he went he duely splashed a large group of children cheering as he did so.The video was posted on you tube as you say has been done before and the police duely did him for it,and the video had no footage of the drivers or co pilots faces.
I have often wondered about this recently myself after a late night incident where i was overtaken dangerously by a chap whos head lights were not on and where he was lucky not to crash into a pedestrian island.Wouldnt be surprised if they were driving without a license or insurance as the driver skills were sadly lacking


----------



## piper (Apr 20, 2010)

Norris said:


> I went to the local nick to complain about a car being parked where a cycle lane goes past a "trafic calming outpost" and completely blocking the lane. Sergeant said they could do nothing without evidence so I went back and videoed it on my phone and then returned to the police station. Sergeant said "That is a wicked phone, lovely clear picture, nice smooth video but it won't be admissible as evidence".
> When I walked out in disgust a car had just parked in a disabled bay and the bloke who got out runs the local gym and is as fit as a fiddle. I went back into the station and pointed this out to the same sergeant who said "Sorry, can't leave my desk!"
> What is going on here???




Once upon a time I phoned the police about some neighbours that were giving us gip. It wasn't the first time I'd phoned and was getting the usual runaround and excuses about them being too busy to attend. They would eventually turn up by which time everything had settled down.

So I wrote a nice letter to the local Chief Inspector asking him why I was being ignored by his staff.

Well it was like a bomb had gone off.... the local plod were round tout suite and couldn't have been more helpful. I think we got a nice letter back from the Inspector but it goes to show the power of the pen.

Next time you speak to the seargent and get nowhere, tell him you will be writing to his boss about the poor service.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have just had an email: 

I am writing to acknowledge receipt of your e-mail of 15th April, and apologise for the delay in my reply, however, I was away from the office on Friday.  I have forwarded your report to the relevant Director and Operations Manager who will commence an investigation immediately.   

I will ensure that you are kept updated of our progress with this matter.

Annette Chappell
Human Resources Manager
Premier Waste Management Limited

Tel: 0191 375 3250
Fax: 0191 384 5869
Mobile: 07894 692086


----------



## Deepinvet (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of these Truck Drivers are complete idiots and drive so....But also some of these Truck Drivers drive over 1000 miles a WEEK!!! This is probaly more than alot of Motorhome Drivers drive in a year!
If our Truck drivers on this Forum came on here and complained about IDIOTS on the road it would soon get very full and very boring.
When I was taught to pass my test to drive I was also taught to drive defensively.....but as we know people don't use mirrors any more do they....


----------



## Deepinvet (Apr 21, 2010)

***** said:


> Hi Deepinvet.
> 1000 miles a week is nothing.
> We used to average over 2500miles per week, week in week out.
> For a couple of years we were doing Madrid & Back every week
> Those days have gone, but they were not all bad.



I know someone who did Gib every week!!


----------



## maingate (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to drive in the Middle east. The British standards have dropped but we still have a long way to go to catch up to the Arabian driving.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 22, 2010)

***** said:


> Hi Deepinvet.
> 1000 miles a week is nothing.
> We used to average over 2500miles per week, week in week out.
> For a couple of years we were doing Madrid & Back every week
> Those days have gone, but they were not all bad.



When I was driving coaches, UK only, I topped 100,000 miles in a 12 month period.

Mixed work ie. Contracts, School Runs, Miners runs, and Private Hire.

It was after this that I decided to pack it in and went to college and became a teacher eventually.


----------



## 0898holly (Apr 22, 2010)

I was driving the other day and a motor home was infront of me driving dangerously slow near a bridge so I overtook him and he phoned my err, oh ......


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 22, 2010)

Norris said:


> I went to the local nick to complain about a car being parked where a cycle lane goes past a "trafic calming outpost" and completely blocking the lane. Sergeant said they could do nothing without evidence so I went back and videoed it on my phone and then returned to the police station. Sergeant said "That is a wicked phone, lovely clear picture, nice smooth video but it won't be admissible as evidence".
> When I walked out in disgust a car had just parked in a disabled bay and the bloke who got out runs the local gym and is as fit as a fiddle. I went back into the station and pointed this out to the same sergeant who said "Sorry, can't leave my desk!"
> What is going on here???



lol do you report everything to the police ? busybody springs to mind!


----------



## Norris (Apr 22, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol do you report everything to the police ? busybody springs to mind!



Oh you got a mind have you? I reported the bloke blocking the cycle lane cos I am a cyclist and cycle lanes save cyclists lives. A couple of years ago I got my back broken in two places, my right thigh broken and some ribs broken by a twat in a car who "Didn't see" me. Two years later I still can't walk properly. I reported the dick head parking in the disabled bay cos I am disabled and idiots like him cause disabled people a lot of grief. If that makes me a busybody so be it. Rather that than just say to yourself "Oh that is shamefull" and walk on by.


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 22, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol do you report everything to the police ? busybody springs to mind!






Not trying to jump into another scrap are you!!


----------



## maingate (Apr 22, 2010)

Ignore n8rbos. It is a sore point with him because he was reported to the Police by somebody.

He was caught breaking into a £5 note.

He only got a caution though, because it was a first offence.


----------

